# False Flag, the Chinese and Martial Law



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This talk radio/internet blog fellow is also a investigative reporter type. To some, this might seem too much to believe, but I think we here have been following current events enough to see this as a possible future.
Please read thoroughly (It isn't too long) and tell me what you think.

The Coming Chinese Invasion of America | Dave Hodges ? The Common Sense Show


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Gonna need a crash course from our Nam Vets on how to site in for 5 ft tall targets.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Gonna need a crash course from our Nam Vets on how to site in for 5 ft tall targets.


And, some pointers from our Korean War vets on how to deal with hoards of them at once.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Interesting Article, Thanks for the posting!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Denton said:


> And, some pointers from our Korean War vets on how to deal with hoards of them at once.


Almost free AK's, first come first served.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

As a young man I thought I was going to be deployed against the Chinese it didn't happen. I guess I just needed a little more patience.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for this. 

Timely... I'm reading the news today as I always do and I'm thinking... Is China the only one preparing for war? I read a number of publications from around the world. Some left and some right ... The overriding theme is that China is preparing for war. Period.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> Timely... I'm reading the news today as I always do and I'm thinking... Is China the only one preparing for war? I read a number of publications from around the world. Some left and some right ... The overriding theme is that China is preparing for war. Period.


Could be they are preparing for debt collection. We gonna be repoed!!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I remember about 2 yrs ago I was at a wedding for a relative. My uncle was there and he retired from the Army as a Full Bird Colonel and spent that last several years at the Pentagon. He spent his last 25yrs or so in special operations starting with SF and ended up going to "The Dark Side' he always said..lol I'm sure most of you know what that is. Anyway, we were talking about how things are going to shit and what was coming. I brought up North Korea and Iran.. He told me that what everyone was thinking but the ones we REALLY have to worry about is CHINA!!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

The thing about any country trying to invade the US is that because we have so many citizens who are armed, legally or otherwise, it's a very risky proposition. Think of the trouble we've had in Iraq and Afghanistan fighting guerrilla units. Now imagine that we're the guerrilla's on OUR home turf. I don't see that ending well for any potential invader. Likewise we also have this little alliance called NATO where I'm sure we could get some assistance from. Is the threat there? Maybe, maybe not. But the answers to the threat are also there.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

What have they done?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

They would not arrive on our shores as invaders, but peace keepers sanctioned by the UN. This was outlined in One Second After and sic kingly is quite a legit scenario. Think it thru.

1). Iran can't be reigned in,
2). NK twerp is unstable,
3) Venezuela is state of war and collapse
4). Getting hard to feed the Chinese base. 

Solution 

1). EMP strike on the US from a consortium of Venezuela, NK, and IRAN with "plenty" of convincing evidence. 
2). US, Russia and China nuke all three for this crime, now feeding 100 million less people on the planet.
3). A year later US in dissaray, 60% dead, 185 million less mouths to feed.
4). Send in the UN peace keepers to "help" restore US AG base to feed the Chinese. 75 million of which will be on US soil


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

All of this is at this point conjecture, . . . it "could" happen.

The one single source of truth in prophetic utterances is the Bible in which there is laid out a very serious "end time" scenario.

In it: Libya, Ethiopia, Egypt, Israel, and the "king of the North" are the ones listed as having a part, parcel, and portion. If that story were played out today, now, this hour: there would be a few other players, most notably, the USA as "THE" major backer of Israel.

With the total and absolute omission of the USA from all of that prophecy, . . . one can only surmise that we were either whacked into oblivion or reduced to being ineffectual when this occurs.

That makes the OP's idea plausible.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

So what do you think should be done about it?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Denton said:


> And, some pointers from our Korean War vets on how to deal with hoards of them at once.


 Uncle who was a Korean vet said the best weapon was a 1911. Quick easy to reload and stopped those little [email protected]@@@ers in their tracks. One shot in the chest and on to the next one. M1 was to big and the 30 carbine was a joke. Sack full of mags and his 1911 is all I ever heard of him using. In his stories anyway.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

You know why they call em "dinks"? That what it sounded like when your bullet hit their helmet... That is what I was told anyway. Wayy before my time..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> So what do you think should be done about it?


Good question. What can be done about it? We are in control of very little. The banks and mega-corporations call the shots. They can be counted on doing whatever needed to protect their assets. At best, We, the People, are viewed as assets, but expendable ones. I think things are going to come our way because it benefits those entities that these things do come our way.

Best thing we can do is what we are already doing. Prepare.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> So what do you think should be done about it?


We find out just how dedicated the average Chinese conscript is while thousands of miles from home and taking hostile fire.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Got to admit, it is always less glamorous to be fighting for something that doesn't belong to you than it is to fight for home and family. The Japanese were smarter - they knew that a ground war in the USA was a no win undertaking. (that is why the UN wants to disarm us and replace our bill of rights with the UN bill of rights. What they don't understand is that no one has the power to take away our rights as long as we are willing to fight for them. I'm motivated, how about you?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

All it is going to take is a few more 'events' like Sandy Hook and 9/11 to happen and the sheeple will gladly hand over their rights for more "security".. As long as people can use their iphones,xboxes and have their frappalattechino. That's about all they care about anymore! Rights, who needs rights as long as there is is a smartphone in my hands!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think the "Sandy Hook" rally is already dying on the vine. People know that laws put into place to "counter" a media event are just for show and do nothing to stop the violence. I think there are more liberals getting "into" guns and their second amendment rights than the media is willing to talk about. I think it will be harder to get the votes to push anything through on the back of a similar event in the future. The problem is that all they have to do is sneak something in the back door after a "surprise attack" that "devastates" our military in order to get "aid" from the UN. Under a threat like that it will be unprecedented to not use nationalism to join ranks with the UN to "get back at" our enemies. Joining ranks will involve adopting the UN bill of rights and the UN small arms treaty. Effectively removing the constitutional protections for our God given rights. It will then be up to us to hold onto our rights and our constitution. The alternative will be the new United Socialist Amerika.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

warrior4 said:


> The thing about any country trying to invade the US is that because we have so many citizens who are armed, legally or otherwise, it's a very risky proposition. Think of the trouble we've had in Iraq and Afghanistan fighting guerrilla units. Now imagine that we're the guerrilla's on OUR home turf. I don't see that ending well for any potential invader. Likewise we also have this little alliance called NATO where I'm sure we could get some assistance from. Is the threat there? Maybe, maybe not. But the answers to the threat are also there.


I don't see anyone with any sense physically invading the U.S. Not only do we have alot of Bubba's, but we also have alot of veterans, and alot of other outdoorsman, and then you get into the criminals who would possibly turn patriotic if China were to physically invade America. I just don't really see anyone thinking that it would end well for them to invade us.

It's kind of like someone trying to take our guns away. They might get a few houses in, but pretty soon, word is gonna get out and then there will be hell to pay. And most of the people that they would be using would tell them to pound sand in the first place.

One of the things that the founding fathers had spot on, was our right to bear arms. It not only guarantees that our government can never oppress us, but that any invading entity has a hard row to hoe. Molon Labe and Don't Tread on Me and all that!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> Timely... I'm reading the news today as I always do and I'm thinking... Is China the only one preparing for war? I read a number of publications from around the world. Some left and some right ... The overriding theme is that China is preparing for war. Period.


China when through a massive modernization program, to any "new" follower of Chinese policy/military will see this as a act of gearing for war...

people that have been following for some time will quote about bloody time, most of China's military equipment was early cold war knock offs, now it's mainly modern knock offs...

the USA DoD released a report, China is the biggest military threat of the 21century...

with a defense based around using "India" as a defense/stop platform...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> I don't see anyone with any sense physically invading the U.S. Not only do we have alot of Bubba's, but we also have alot of veterans, and alot of other outdoorsman, and then you get into the criminals who would possibly turn patriotic if China were to physically invade America. I just don't really see anyone thinking that it would end well for them to invade us.
> 
> It's kind of like someone trying to take our guns away. They might get a few houses in, but pretty soon, word is gonna get out and then there will be hell to pay. And most of the people that they would be using would tell them to pound sand in the first place.
> 
> One of the things that the founding fathers had spot on, was our right to bear arms. It not only guarantees that our government can never oppress us, but that any invading entity has a hard row to hoe. Molon Labe and Don't Tread on Me and all that!


a "blitz" style invasion, taking out all ports, major cities and military bases will be enough to cripple a US ground based counter attack, but you have to have a lot of screws missing to launch a attack against any nuclear superpower, as if they loose, the old child mentality "if I can't have it no one can" it will be the end of the world


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> This talk radio/internet blog fellow is also a investigative reporter type. To some, this might seem too much to believe, but I think we here have been following current events enough to see this as a possible future.
> Please read thoroughly (It isn't too long) and tell me what you think.
> 
> The Coming Chinese Invasion of America | Dave Hodges ? The Common Sense Show


it reads like it was written by a conspiracy nut (the earthquake weapon in the end gave it away)

a false flag attack is coming, I agree with that (so many factors, both political and what's going on, it makes sense)

China, is NOT a real threat

globalist globalist globalist (did anyone else notice the "free" use of the stereotype) in Chinese politics, you're stoned right???

marital law will link with the false flag attack, but there are not enough us soldiers able to enforce mass marital law, so expect a mass culling in smaller towns that refuse (anyone order a curse missile)

well that's my morning rant, i said it one, will say it again, watch Israel... it's one of the few major battlefields of the next world war


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Prepare for the worst, China is no joke. They have the manufacturing to arm enough of there soldiers to do serious damage here. They don't care about their people, they really don't care for Americans. If anything to them it would help population control. Then you have elitists like Ted Turner who say we are overpopulated, who have enough money they pay off politicians, who also probably have some sort of control in the UN and in ports all over the US. 

Foreign troops are already in the US via the UN, so whats to stop them from attacking from middle US out and from the outside in... sure it might not happen, but then again it might happen, that's why we prepare.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> Prepare for the worst, China is no joke. They have the manufacturing to arm enough of there soldiers to do serious damage here. They don't care about their people, they really don't care for Americans. If anything to them it would help population control. Then you have elitists like Ted Turner who say we are overpopulated, who have enough money they pay off politicians, who also probably have some sort of control in the UN and in ports all over the US.
> 
> Foreign troops are already in the US via the UN, so whats to stop them from attacking from middle US out and from the outside in... sure it might not happen, but then again it might happen, that's why we prepare.


I don't lose any sleep at night that any power will attempt to attack the U.S. from outside or within. It just doesn't make any sense from a tactical position. We really are an island, a great big one, with an armed citizenry who pretty much has a chip on thier shoulder. And they have a really long supply line. Even if our government tried turning against the people, it would be a bloodbath for the gov't.

I'm pretty sure that the patriots outnumber the "invaders". We're not going to lay down and quit. And believe me, they know that.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

There is some controversy around this but it is kept at the Library of Congress. George Washington's dream is worth the read.

George Washington's Visions and Prophecies - Crystalinks

As stated before, the US is not mentioned anywhere in the Bible. Israels only protector when attacked in the final days is God.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> It just doesn't make any sense from a tactical position.


You're asking for logic from a communist dictator....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> You're asking for logic from a communist dictator....


nea the Chinese aren't stupid (or suicidal... scratch that mildly suicidal)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The Chinese don't want to invade the USA they just want to slap our hands so we will stay out of world politics. Oh, they want to be the world police force and they would have to make military strikes to do that. If they have read history at all they know that a surprise attack won't work very well so it would have to be a strike to counter an aggressive move by us - something the world would stand behind. That is why they are working so hard at taking the dollar out as the standard world exchange currency. What we should be doing is closing down our foreign bases and pulling completely out of those countries that are not our friends. Then we cut the foreign aid to all but our closest allies and build up military reserves while hardening what we have against a HEMP. We also need to update the infrastructure and harden it against attacks too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It isn't suicidal for the Chinese to take a swing at us. Considering they are the ones who have us by the fiscal short hairs and are the ones who are looking to replace us as the nation with the world reserve currency, coupled with their massive military spending and I think it is easy to see they could leave a mark. That nation has already flexed its military muscles in tactical ways that have put the last two administrations in positions that caused them to "loose face" and is also now in a military position to destroy our military assets in the orient when the need arises. We that to happen, we'd have no conventional means of retaliation and wouldn't even try to respond with special weapons as the Chinese would certainly scuff up our neighborhoods as well. Remember, it was the Chinese who popped a sub up right in the middle of a carrier group during an exercise.

Still, we are assuming the notion is some sort of aggression between sovereign nations. I'm not seeing that as the only possibility at all.

Those who have been in control have allowed other cultures to flow into our society, both legally as well a illegally, at a rate we cannot assimilate. The education system has taught us that multiculturalism is a good thing, as if a society does anything bu crumble without the glue of a unifying single culture. While doing this, the powers that are have suppressed our Christian heritage while extolling and glorifying the virtues of competing religions and philosophies, even if those virtues have to be fabricated. The pursuit of carnal pleasure is promoted and discipline is expected only after someone crosses the line and becomes entangled in the "justice" system. 

While the cultural health of this nation has been intentionally infected, look at what has been done to our fiscal health. The mega-corporations was given the green light to move their manufacturing overseas, while in this country, regulations from a multitude of unconstitutional agencies restrain most newcomers from competing. As if NAFTA and GATT weren't bad enough, our traitorous government is now looking to finish us off with the Trans Pacific Partnership, whereby corporations rule all and citizens are nothing more than feudal peasants, in the end.

Our government is owned, the banks and corporations are anything but loyal to this nation and "we" owe the Chinese plenty. I say "we" because it is we, the citizens, are the ones who are expected to pony up for the debts incurred by this rogue government even though we are not the ones who control it or necessarily condone its actions.

Things we are shown are nothing more than props on a stage, and what we are told are nothing more than the script that is read by participants of the play that is performed to keep us distracted while those in power work to take all they can while they weaken us to where we will be nothing more than easily controlled cattle.

Our government, banks, corporations, as well as the useful idiots in the entertainment and media industries hold no allegiance to this nation. Considering these things, why should I expect a hostile takeover when the vichy ranks can create an illusion and simply go with the flow they have created so they will continue to prosper? Not that the useful idiots will prosper. History makes clear what will happen to them, if it is any consolation.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks to me that if this happens,WE all will have a huge job repelling all boarders.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You need to take into consideration that China is running out of resources for their country. They are having trouble feeding the people for one thing.

China's ability to feed its people questioned by UN expert | Environment | The Guardian

Do you think they will stand by and allow the people to starve?

There are a couple of likely scenario's:
1. They launch a military attack of some sort.
2. They convince countries like NK, Iran and Venezuela that they could attack and win as a coalition. I think in this situation these countries would also have the backing of Russia. They and the Russians could convince them together and each providing equipment and advisors. Then I see the Chinese stepping in and taking over.
3. The Chinese launch a crippling cyber attack.

I see #2 as most likely. This way both Russia and China have not overtly done anything and have plausible deniability if things go wrong. I could be way off base here but I'm not too sure this is wrong.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Blitzkrieg almost worked for the last communist nazi dictator, it may not have been entirely successful but half the world was devastated by it. You would also think the lesson from that would be en-stilled by all people yet the Brits who were right there are disarmed. Australia is disarmed, and they are here trying to disarm us... all they would really have to do to have an invading chance is disarm the coasts, like Hawaii, California, and NY ect... which that's already in the works.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> Blitzkrieg almost worked for the last communist nazi dictator, it may not have been entirely successful but half the world was devastated by it. You would also think the lesson from that would be en-stilled by all people yet the Brits who were right there are disarmed. Australia is disarmed, and they are here trying to disarm us... all they would really have to do to have an invading chance is disarm the coasts, like Hawaii, California, and NY ect... which that's already in the works.


They could invade either the east or west coast right now and find little resistance. Now that would be different if they tried that from the gulf area. We'd give them a nice Texas welcome!


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

The Chinese have us by the balls and Russie is a major Chinese ally. China and Russia are pissed at us for a plethra of reasons. China could easily find enough allies to go head to head with the US. Also, with a ton of our troops in the middle east, we would have little defense here.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Take a moment and visualize the size of a fleet necessary to transport the troops, equipment, and mechanized armour necessay to launch an invasion of either coast. No modern invasion force has been successful without aircover and the Chinese have one rehabbed coldwar Soviet carrier, but no planes built to withstand carrier launch and recovery, nor the pilots skiled enough to launch and land them even if they did.

Even if they did manage to get here and land, I doubt the ability to continue to provide Naval support to the necessay unarmed transport/cargo ships to logistically sustain such an effort against air strikes, naval counter attack, and organized ground resistance. The rate of advancement would eat up a large amount of supplies, food, and fuel. There is little refinery capacity on either coast to take over and if they are stupid enough to think they could just sail into the Gulf of Mexico, well it's gonna be a short fight once they are trapped, even if they make it that far.

Invadiing the US mainland is a logistal nightmare.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Rigged, you need to update your assessment of the Chinese military. They have spent the last 3 years building a Pacific naval fleet and have aircraft carriers ans the airplanes to fill them. They have submarines and support ships. They are not quite finished with their fleet yet but it is a formidable force. Before they would invade they, along with Russia could deal a devastating blow to our military. They have the ability to build long range bombers, troop carrier air transport, and cargo planes. They have been building parts for Boeing for a decade or more.

It may be comforting to think of China as a very large third world country but they are a modern force with good planes and a ready military even by our standards. The only thing we are ahead of China on militarily is stealth technology and they are rapidly catching up.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

PaulS, can you provide references to any operational Chinese carrier beyond the Liaoning?

Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning takes up role in South China Sea | South China Morning Post

Trust me, the Lianoing is a ways from being deep water combat ready. It takes much more than a refitted Flanker fighter plane to make up a carrier air wing. You need ELINT and COMMINT capable planes, Sub Hunters, refueling planes, etc.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I will see if I can find the documents again and post them for you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> PaulS, can you provide references to any operational Chinese carrier beyond the Liaoning?
> 
> Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning takes up role in South China Sea | South China Morning Post
> 
> Trust me, the Lianoing is a ways from being deep water combat ready. It takes much more than a refitted Flanker fighter plane to make up a carrier air wing. You need ELINT and COMMINT capable planes, Sub Hunters, refueling planes, etc.


Remember the Chinese sub that popped up in the middle of one of our carrier groups? Good thing it wasn't given orders to sink the carrier.
How many of them are ready to do something like that?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I just did a fast IXQuick search for "china bulding a pacific fleet" and got quite a few articles including the US naval concerns about the new Chinese "blue Naval" pacific fleet.
Far too many to scan and post back here so take a look if you want the facts.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Iit was the Chinese who popped a sub up right in the middle of a carrier group during an exercise.


last I herd it was Australia with that trick, never herd of China doing it


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

to all the argument about Chinese naval assets, 
China has only one aircraft carrier!! ex cold war Russian...

China dose not have the existence using carriers in a blue water environment... or most of their fleet for that matter

China has no interest in taking over the role of the us (as world police) China doesn't care about the rest of the world, until it directly effects them (pre Olympics...)

they are amassing a navy and is a concern with AUSTRALIAN defense policies..

but China attitude is "we are the centre of the world" i doubt they will expand their boarders unless provoked 

to taking a country for resources, why the **** would China invade a nuclear power for resources, when non nuclear countries (like Australia) with lower populations and smaller armed forces, with tactical assessments since ww2 (even the Japanese made this assessment during ww2) as a nation impossible to defend...

China will take Australia in open combat before even thinking about taking the USA

problem is, Australia will beg the USA and UK to help, if they do, and China ultimately wins (lets face it, they will) they will have the resources needed and experience to take the USA


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

won't let me edit (pos phone playing up) it's experience not existence...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't kid yourself, China is spreading out.

This is from Pravda: Chinese army nears USA's borders - English pravda.ru

Chinese Military On Rise In Latin America

Activist Post: Chinese Troops Reportedly Amassing Near US-Mexico Border

And if they partner with Russia..............

I still think though that Russia and China will get someone else to be the front and they will be on cleanup.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I just did a fast IXQuick search for "china bulding a pacific fleet" and got quite a few articles including the US naval concerns about the new Chinese "blue Naval" pacific fleet.
> Far too many to scan and post back here so take a look if you want the facts.


I'm well aware of what they are building and the implied capabilities of the build out. My response was to your assertion that China had multiple carriers and the planes to man them, which is factually wrong. The ONLY sea worthy carrier they have is the Liaoning and of June has a total of 5 certified pilots for arrested landings on board with the J-15 aircraft. The Liaoning is desgnated a training vessel, and is not assigned to a combat group.

Yes, they claim to have plans to have 5 more carriers by 2020, one of which is a nuclear super carrier of 110000 tons that rivals a modern US Carrier. That's a tall order if you consider the Ford was started in 07 and is scheduled for completion in 2015. Consider that we are old hands at buidling nuclear powered carriers. The Chinese, not so much.

Are their plans cause for concern? Absolutely. This why we are seeing Japan and even South Korea ramp up their Naval capabilities, although either of them doing so is motivation enough for the other, with or without China, lol. The bottom line is that Chinese deep water aspirations are cause for concern, but they are years away from obtaining that capability, and when they do they will face the same limitations the Soviets did with nonindiginous ports for resupply and maintenance.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> last I herd it was Australia with that trick, never herd of China doing it


I heard about it when it was reported. A quick search provided a link.
China sub stalked U.S. fleet - Washington Times


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

don't get me started on us bases/interests in the world, to someone that doesn't know better the USA I'd poised to take China...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> I heard about it when it was reported. A quick search provided a link.
> China sub stalked U.S. fleet - Washington Times


if that's the case, it's time for the USA to ramp up anti submarine capabilities..

oh diesel subs are known as killers


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> don't get me started on us bases/interests in the world, to someone that doesn't know better the USA I'd poised to take China...


Do you mean "the USA _is_ poised to take China?"

Go ahead, get started. You might be surprised how many Americans don't agree with the U.S. government spreading its military all over the world. The cost of this is pretty steep, and the military was meant to protect the nation from existential threats and to protect with constitutional government, not to be spread across the globe to protect the corporations.
Down through the decades, our society has been fed a non-stop stream of flag-waving propaganda to cause us to go along with huge, heavy empire. Every non-democratic nation in the world has been painted a threat that must be converted to a political form of governing we weren't even suppose to have.
The relatively large support Ron Paul received during the last presidential election indicates people are beginning to become aware of the illusion. I think it is too little, too late, and occurring after the moral foundation of our society has been critically damaged, but hope springs eternal.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Do you mean "the USA _is_ poised to take China?"
> 
> Go ahead, get started. You might be surprised how many Americans don't agree with the U.S. government spreading its military all over the world. The cost of this is pretty steep, and the military was meant to protect the nation from existential threats and to protect with constitutional government, not to be spread across the globe to protect the corporations.
> Down through the decades, our society has been fed a non-stop stream of flag-waving propaganda to cause us to go along with huge, heavy empire. Every non-democratic nation in the world has been painted a threat that must be converted to a political form of governing we weren't even suppose to have.
> The relatively large support Ron Paul received during the last presidential election indicates people are beginning to become aware of the illusion. I think it is too little, too late, and occurring after the moral foundation of our society has been critically damaged, but hope springs eternal.


i agree with this statement completely, I was trying to force some perspective on the matter, with all the info shared on this post

first (very very hard to do) remove all bias (basically become unamerican, in theory only)

second as yourself, with knowledge of all American bases, and military focus, as a opponent against America, what would you do to counter it??

third, become completely neutral, do the actions balance eachother

forth, become a American again, and review all relevant data, this is a very hard concept to master but this basics will give you a little more understanding (and more my point of view)

China won't attack the USA unless directly provoked, like a direct military strike... or a strike against Chinese interests, same as the USA


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't trust our own government not to turn on us, there's no way I'll trust China not to either.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

found this to be very interesting.
Dave Hodges Exposes The Locations and Nature of the Upcoming FALSE FLAG ATTACKS - Secrets of the FedSecrets of the Fed


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

warrior4 said:


> The thing about any country trying to invade the US is that because we have so many citizens who are armed, legally or otherwise, it's a very risky proposition. Think of the trouble we've had in Iraq and Afghanistan fighting guerrilla units. Now imagine that we're the guerrilla's on OUR home turf. I don't see that ending well for any potential invader. Likewise we also have this little alliance called NATO where I'm sure we could get some assistance from. Is the threat there? Maybe, maybe not. But the answers to the threat are also there.


One big difference, in Iraq and Afghanistan, we played by the rules and went out of our way not to offend the locals. The Chinese will be ruthless and brutal. Read your history on how the Japanese acted in China or the Russians in Germany. We could expect the same or worse.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> found this to be very interesting.
> Dave Hodges Exposes The Locations and Nature of the Upcoming FALSE FLAG ATTACKS - Secrets of the FedSecrets of the Fed


what the hell is with these conspiracy authors... the facts they post are golden, then followed with a earthquake weapon... wtf??!!?? if he wanted to sound credible, ditch the science fiction (yes a well placed nuke in theory will give a desired result... as small ones were detonated close to the ring of fire by the French, and less than a week later a inactive volcano in nz blew up, all in 1995)

the first false flag attack ,followed this, and is very well believable, the second is a modified version of the first, yet what happened after the 2nd, was actually the first... (splitting one story into 2 is nice, but those that followed it will see there was only the one)

the attack linked to a earthquake, I would put money on as a attack on the cards, global warming will be blamed, but something else (as he pointed out) really nasty has to follow this event up, timeline, expecting before Obama leaves power... and for god sakes stop blaming globalists for everything, as the rate the turm is used, my toilet don't flush, it's the globalists fault (yes there mentality is worth a worry, but one timeline tracks them to the 1800s and the Rothschild family... they may have a part to play, but it's not as major as you're lead to believe...there are more factors at work, no idea who, but no single "group" will have the power to successfully plan and execute such bold plans.. but multitude groups.. different story...)

ok another rum for me, at least I will be drunk as the world ends, this conspiracy nut... says drink on, and keep on prepping


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been reading and researching and watching for a few decades, my good, drunken Aussie friend. I was suspicious long before Alex Jones read the first book on conspiracies. I assure you, things are not as you think they are, the elite control the stage, and they are evil. Oh, and the evil is definitely global in nature.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> found this to be very interesting.
> Dave Hodges Exposes The Locations and Nature of the Upcoming FALSE FLAG ATTACKS - Secrets of the FedSecrets of the Fed


Slew, that author is the same author of the OP article. The OP article is the one he promised would come out on the 26th. :lol:

It's good that you put the article preceding the OP article up, thank you!

By the way, here is today's posting by Dave Hodges. It is worth reading and contemplating by anyone who can see this happening.

The Third Wave of US Martial Law Mass Detentions | Dave Hodges ? The Common Sense Show


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> I've been reading and researching and watching for a few decades, my good, drunken Aussie friend. I was suspicious long before Alex Jones read the first book on conspiracies. I assure you, things are not as you think they are, the elite control the stage, and they are evil. Oh, and the evil is definitely global in nature.


oh I guarantee things are not as they are, it's more fun when you watch mainstream news, you see a topic focus, and maybe 5 mins of a different, nasty topic, the next day, no new info on the nasty topic, but who dose the bomb kill on home and away is a more important question (a Aussie drama)...

and there are lots of evil people in this world, and very few good, bring on the zombie apocalypse to bring balance back into the world


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

warrior4 said:


> The thing about any country trying to invade the US is that because we have so many citizens who are armed, legally or otherwise, it's a very risky proposition. Think of the trouble we've had in Iraq and Afghanistan fighting guerrilla units. Now imagine that we're the guerrilla's on OUR home turf. I don't see that ending well for any potential invader. Likewise we also have this little alliance called NATO where I'm sure we could get some assistance from. Is the threat there? Maybe, maybe not. But the answers to the threat are also there.


Why do you think they want to register all guns? If they know who has them, they start there.
Remember Cuba? They had national firearms registration under Batista. When Castro came in, he knew where most of the guns were; at least the legal ones.
Of course, here the number of guns in civilian hands is several multitudes higher.
All of this being said, I don't see a major troop landing on the coasts.


----------

